# Brompton Electric or normal



## sxa330 (23 Sep 2019)

Hi all

Can't decide whether to get a normal Brompton or whether to go for electric version

My full commute is around 35-40 miles with some hills in the way

Not sure whether to go for electric and do full commute or get regular brompton and do bulk of journey via train and just use brompton for max 10km to stations and then buy proper ebike if needed later

I tend to keep my bikes so long term cost will be ok for electric version provided reliable and I end up using it


----------



## mitchibob (23 Sep 2019)

When you say 35-40 miles, each way, or round-trip?

If round trip, no problem doing the full commute, but, personally, I wouldn't go for the electric. But then I enjoy riding up hills since I've had a 6-speed. If it was each way, I'd want a job where I only had to work a few of hours a day and spend the rest of the day doing the commute in various different ways ;-)

It also depends on how fast you think you'll be riding on the flat, as you don't get any assistance over 25kph, so then you're carrying dead weight. But if you only intend to ride at speeds where you can always have the motor engaged, then that wont be an issue for you.

Also, how far do you need to carry it? Electric weighs a lot more.


----------



## Kell (24 Sep 2019)

I did a round trip commute of 40 miles once on mine with no problems, but my normal commute is nearer 45 miles each way. Hence I do most of it on the train.

I find the Brompton saddle a little painful after about an hour or so, so the thought of spending three hours plus on it doesn't exactly fill me with joy.

Even so, with the right set up and if the saddle works for you, then I'd say go for it on a normal Brompton.

You could always look into an aftermarket conversion if you felt you needed some juice.

Arcc seem to be pretty good and the overall cost would be around the same as for an electric Brompton. Only you get to decide on the colours and spec.

https://arccinnovations.com/brompton.php


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Sep 2019)

Commuting by bike has two main problems:

1. Dangerous drivers
2. The weather

Getting fitter isn't one of them. I make an exception for the disabled.


----------



## Banjo (28 Sep 2019)

A lot depends on your age and fitness .If you intend riding all the way why not get a full size electric bike? I find my standard ML6 heavy enough to carry on and off buses etc.I s uspect the electric brommie will be a good bit heavier.


----------



## cisamcgu (29 Sep 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Commuting by bike has two main problems:
> 
> 1. Dangerous drivers
> 2. The weather
> ...



?


----------



## sxa330 (1 Oct 2019)

cisamcgu said:


> ?



Apologies been away. - comments not helpful. The assumption is I'm not fit, however, couldn't be further from the truth

However, there is a difference between recreational road cycling in Lycra and using a bike as a mode of transport in normal clothes and not wanting to arrive sweaty

Getting back on track now we've got that out of the way, total commute would be 35-40 miles total and around 600 metres climbing. What does everyone think of the Brompton electric, would it be comfortable to do it on it or is the Brompton not really up for those distances


----------



## cisamcgu (1 Oct 2019)

I sometimes commute about 14 miles (round trip) on my Brommie, and it is perfectly up to the job. However, its real beauty is in the fold and the transport options. So, if you are not thinking of taking it on a train, then get a "normal" bike and use either that for the full (bike)trip, or the full (train)trip for the full commute. However, if you want to mix the two in a single day, then a Brommie is perfect - half pedal, half train.

Electric one however, doesn't really give you much, as far as I can see. If you want to do a partway trip on the train, it is heavy and expensive, if you don't want to use the train for part of the trip, just get a "normal" bike - electric or not, and save > £1000 ...


----------



## samsbike (14 Dec 2019)

I have used a Brompton to do a 17 m each way commute. Its ok but I was noticeable slower.
Also hitting ruts and bumps on the cycle path did throw it out if line so I was more careful especially in the winter commute.
Novelty soon wore off.


----------



## pbkclements (9 Jan 2020)

Interested to know what you plumped for ?

I reckon much more that 10 miles each way daily commute on a Brompton is pushing it a bit - I did 4 months doing this, 3 days a week - it's doable, I did it to get the bike on the train easily, but reckon it would take around 3 mph of normal times on a cheap racing bike. Also, it's not so good on hills.

If you can avoid public transport, I'd go the full route on a racing bike say 3 days a week & see how it goes - probably best started in March when the weather & road conditions will improve & hours of daylight will be longer.


----------



## jiberjaber (9 Jan 2020)

Interesting thread, I think if I were doing this day in and out and not wanting to get sweaty I'd probably go for a full size electric assist... given the price differential between them and factoring in train ticket costs but also subject to having somewhere secure to store the full size at the workplace... I'd be looking at circa 100km per day...

I've been considering this over Xmas, a season train ticket for my for 12 months is circa £4.2k - that's a lot of bike!


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jan 2020)

jiberjaber said:


> I'd be looking at circa 100km per day...



That's way beyond anything I could manage on top of a day's graft.

To do it you would need a good bike with a twin battery.

That would mean adding a grand or two to your four grand budget.

https://www.r-m.de/en-gb/models/supercharger2/


----------



## jiberjaber (10 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> That's way beyond anything I could manage on top of a day's graft.
> 
> To do it you would need a good bike with a twin battery.
> 
> ...



That's a beast indeed! More of a battle tank than a bike!

I've not done any sums till just now, it was just some idle thoughts I was having, so plenty of research to be done but a quick look throws up a Trek District+ 2 at circa £2K
https://www.trekbikes.com/gb/en_GB/...t/district-2/p/27981/?colorCode=bluedark_grey

That gives 120 km of range in eco mode. (500Wh battery and Bosch Active Line, 25kg bike) https://www.bosch-ebike.com/en/service/range-assistant/ 





I doubt I'd need anything over Eco mode tbf... but haven not ridden one in anger that's a bit of an estimate - it's quite flat here in Essex and along the A12 corridor.

It'd be just over an extra hour on the commute without having to suffer the unreliability of trains however long days in the office would effect it no doubt about that!.... any how it is just thoughts 

Even at that price I could still afford to train a couple of days a week out of that season ticket plus work from home sometimes... and if we get to just 3 days a week, that's in the range of normal riding but then leaving less room for recreational riding...
(big assumption is that my next job is in London and that I actually manage to get a next job!)

Other option is cycle in to Oyster range (circa 35km round trip) which I could do on my Brompton or a beater...


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2020)

jiberjaber said:


> That's a beast indeed! More of a battle tank than a bike!
> 
> I've not done any sums till just now, it was just some idle thoughts I was having, so plenty of research to be done but a quick look throws up a Trek District+ 2 at circa £2K
> https://www.trekbikes.com/gb/en_GB/...t/district-2/p/27981/?colorCode=bluedark_grey
> ...



You are right about the range on Eco, but I recommend you give a Bosch bike a try.

I find Eco something and nothing, barely enough to counteract the extra weight of the bike.

A lightweight road bike would be almost as easy.

If, as is likely, you are a stronger rider than me you may find Eco usable over a full distance.

Only a test will tell.


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> You are right about the range on Eco, but I recommend you give a Bosch bike a try.
> 
> I find Eco something and nothing, barely enough to counteract the extra weight of the bike.
> 
> ...


Yep - agree on the test ride aspect... something for later, need to get a new job first


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jan 2020)

I ride a Brompton and would not entertain the electric version until they sort out the wide array of niggles that should have been addressed in R&D. 

I am sure that there are new owners who have had no troubles at all. But there are far too many who have reported having all sorts of problems. 

Get a regular Brompton, They are great fun.


----------



## CXRAndy (25 Jan 2020)

Doing a full time job and cycling 40 miles would be a demand on the person. I would opt for an S pedelec bike ride upto 28mph with relative ease on the flats, low gradients. Use the power for easing up the climbs.


----------



## e-rider (16 Feb 2020)

So what are all the problems with e-Bromptons you talk about?


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Feb 2020)

e-rider said:


> So what are all the problems with e-Bromptons you talk about?



Several owners reported motor surges, which is almost certainly a controller fault.

Very unimpressive, given that it's basic hub motor control technology which has been in use for 10 or 15 years.

The faults were on earlier bikes, so may - or may not - have been sorted by now.


----------



## e-rider (24 Feb 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Several owners reported motor surges, which is almost certainly a controller fault.
> 
> Very unimpressive, given that it's basic hub motor control technology which has been in use for 10 or 15 years.
> 
> The faults were on earlier bikes, so may - or may not - have been sorted by now.


I was thinking about converting my Brompton to electric however, from what I can see the 'official' e-kit isn't available as aftermarket? I've seen some other companies selling Brompton e-kits but who knows if they are any good!


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2020)

e-rider said:


> I was thinking about converting my Brompton to electric however, from what I can see the 'official' e-kit isn't available as aftermarket? I've seen some other companies selling Brompton e-kits but who knows if they are any good!



@e-rider

The Brompton Nano kit is pretty good.

I had one for a while.

You do need to dremmel the drop outs a little and splay the forks a few mm.

I think Nano will sell you all the bits you need.

https://www.nanoelectricbikes.co.uk/


----------



## shingwell (5 Mar 2020)

Second vote for Nano here - the motor suits the Brompton well and you get it ready-mounted in a good quality replacement front wheel. Spreading the front forks is a bit nerve-racking at first but you get everything you need to do it easily and safely. That also affects the "hook" for folding and you get everything to sort that out too. Nothing too difficult if you are reasonably handy, or you can get Nano or their agents to fit it for you, in the UK anyway.

I didn't like that the battery lives in a bag - it means a) you always have to ride with a bag and b) when you actually need a bag, half of it is taken up with the battery (same with the official e-Brompton.) So I found a suitable battery and mounted it to the frame in a position that does not affect the fold: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/variation-on-a-nano-conversion.251868/


----------



## Pale Rider (5 Mar 2020)

I had a 10ah battery which did rather fill the bag.

Nano now offer connection to the compact Bosch lawnmower and power tool battery.

That wouldn't take up much space in a Brommie bag, and would be fine if you knew you were only doing a 10 or 12 mile trip.


----------



## ExBromptonMan (15 Jul 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Several owners reported motor surges, which is almost certainly a controller fault.
> 
> Very unimpressive, given that it's basic hub motor control technology which has been in use for 10 or 15 years.
> 
> The faults were on earlier bikes, so may - or may not - have been sorted by now.


I had one of the first Brompton Electric bikes. The motor was “clonking”, kept surging and often cut out completely... I then had to switch off and back on to reset the system.
The bike went back to the factory where, I’m lead to believe, had a new motor and controller. The result was.... it was worse than before.
I got a full refund.
I waited six or so months for things to settle down and tried again. It was alot better but occasionally cut out after a “freewheeling session”.
The main problem I have to say is the motor surge on startup. This got me thrown off the bike twice with wheel spin. I’d had enough so reverted to a non electric version for the car boot and a Cube Compact Hybrid 20 for longer trips on very hilly terrain. 
I was told by Brompton never to change power when riding. The reason was “it will upset the bike sir!” So if you ride on undulating roads and need to change power level you have to stop, press a button on the battery, then restart. Brompton need to add a handlebar controller for adjusting the power. 
Enough was enough so I sold it..... as with all Bromptons I got a great price for it.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jul 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Doing a full time job and cycling 40 miles would be a demand on the person. I would opt for an S pedelec bike ride upto 28mph with relative ease on the flats, low gradients. Use the power for easing up the climbs.


Motorbike helmet, insurance and licence?


----------

